# dash carpets



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm having a set of carpets made up locally using the old ones as templates. This includes the dash and carpets covering the passenger wheel arch.
The dash carpets were glued in place with the ones running up the dash from the floor extremely well glued down!
Does any one know what glue was used or can recommend an alternative to hold the new carpets in place


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Copydex is what is used I believe - smells a bit fishy until it cures though.

Loads of sources on the web.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...GfwVhZfmtFfn_EA&bvm=bv.44158598,d.d2k&cad=rja

Roger


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

for completion - 
bought a roll end for £90. the shop cut it to match my existing carpets which I had removed and bound the edges £60 plus I bought the following to glue the side dash pieces in place. Job done.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINYL-LEA..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item3358de4603


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we always use a good quality barrier matting

Cut to size no binding needed

Comes in a variety of colours

Aldra


----------



## francour (Feb 19, 2012)

*carpets*

Hi
press studs are best you can lift carpet in and out for cleaning best ones to use are awning press studs you will need closing tool on ebay about £4 Thanks Bernie


----------

